# Housing Amnesty in Spain???



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Illegally built houses in Spain (Andalucia) may be declared legal
Spanish housing 'amnesty' given cautious welcome - Telegraph


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

That´s fantastic news for so many if anything comes of it.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Illegally built houses in Spain (Andalucia) may be declared legal
> Spanish housing 'amnesty' given cautious welcome - Telegraph



" Crucially, the amendment will state that the properties can have access to infrastructure and basic services "........for which the council will want the residents to contribute to!!! There's a poster on another forum asking this specific question as they are being asked to pay between 200-500,000 euros , or forfeit the property . As he says A ) it's more than the house is worth & B ) will he still be liable for a mortgage on a house that he no longer owns ?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Another badly thought out 'solution' to a problem. Wipe the slate clean and pretend it never happened. As usual the victims will be left uncompensated for years of legal expenses and misery and the faceless developers and corrupt officials will go largey unpunished.


----------

